# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Autoblow A.I., sex toy, Very Intelligent Ecommerce Inc., Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - autoblow.com

youtube.com/@theautoblow2231

vimeo.com/user15589565

linkedin.com/company/very-intelligent-ecommerce-inc.

Founder and CEO - Brian Sloan

"Autoblow A.I. Replicates Human Oral Sex Techniques" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Autoblow A.I. uses Artificial Intelligence to give the perfect blowjob

Published on Oct 17, 2018

"The Autoblow A.I is the World’s First Sex Toy to Employ Artificial Intelligence, and Boy Does it Suck"
I do love a click-baity title, but when I say that this product sucks, I mean it in the literal sense; the same way all vacuum cleaners technically suck. TRIGGER WARNING: More BJ puns ahead.

by Joe Cutcliffe
November 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

How sex toys are made | Peek inside a sex toy factory | Sex toy factory tour

Published on May 6, 2019




> Do you lie in bed for hours, wondering how sex toys are made? Wonder no more! I created this video to give you an insight into the final stages of manufacturing the new Autoblow A.I.

----------

